

Comedy vs. Nerds, Comedy Show San Francisco - m1117
http://www.comedyvsnerds.com/?sanfrancisco

======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033503)

~~~
m1117
Thank you!

------
m1117
Now in San Francisco, soon in other cities

~~~
Georgess
Are you going to come to new York?

~~~
m1117
Yes, sign up for updates

